# Disney Saratoga dining plan, fitness center, spa, location suggestions



## Panina (Jan 23, 2018)

Just got a trade into Disney’s Saratoga from RCI for February.

As a trader is purchasing the dining plan available to us? Types ? Cost?

Where is the fitness center located ?  Is it a good one?

Can you use the spa steam room, (even for a fee) if you do not do treatments ?

If they ask me what’s the best location for 2 adults to stay? 

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 23, 2018)

Panina said:


> Just got a trade into Disney’s Saratoga from RCI for February.
> 
> As a trader is purchasing the dining plan available to us? Types ? Cost?
> 
> ...



You can purchase the dining plan on an exchange.  Same price and plan options as anyone else staying on property.  (Likely not worth the cost IMHO, but YMMV.)


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 23, 2018)

We stayed at Saratoga Springs just last week through an RCI exchange! We were in the Paddock section and I requested to be close to the bus stop. We live in Southern Florida so I knew it would be too cold for us to use the pools and was only concerned about the bus stop.

When I checked last Spring the most popular dining plan was $60 per day for an adult. If you want the dining plan you must take it for the full length of your stay and for everyone in the unit. That plan gets you one counter service, one snack (a snack can be a bottle of water so be careful to choose wisely) and one sit down meal. If you want to go to some of the nicer restaurants you will need to use two of your sit down meals to be able to eat at them from what I understood.


----------



## Panina (Jan 23, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> We stayed at Saratoga Springs just last week through an RCI exchange! We were in the Paddock section and I requested to be close to the bus stop. We live in Southern Florida so I knew it would be too cold for us to use the pools and was only concerned about the bus stop.
> 
> When I checked last Spring the most popular dining plan was $60 per day for an adult. If you want the dining plan you must take it for the full length of your stay and for everyone in the unit. That plan gets you one counter service, one snack (a snack can be a bottle of water so be careful to choose wisely) and one sit down meal. If you want to go to some of the nicer restaurants you will need to use two of your sit down meals to be able to eat at them from what I understood.


So how was your stay? What did you end up doing there?

We were in Disney with our daughter New Years week. Never actually stood at a Disney resort, taking the opportunity for us adults.  Couldn’t resist 10 tpu’s. Gave up a Miami Beach week instead. I hope I’m not disneyed  out.  That’s why was thinking of dining plan to enjoy dining experiences and shows.


----------



## m4travels (Jan 23, 2018)

Panina said:


> Just got a trade into Disney’s Saratoga from RCI for February.
> 
> Where is the fitness center located ?  Is it a good one?
> 
> ...


I have not used the fitness center at Saratoga Springs, but I've looked at it and it seems huge to me.  Machines and free weights.

The steam rooms and saunas can be used for a daily fee.  Last time I used them (2 years back) it was $25 for a day pass.

I love the Paddock area, nice and quiet but close to a bus stop and still an easy walk to the main building for dining and getting the boat to Disney Springs or it's also walkable to Disney Springs.  Grandstand is the first bus pick up and drop off in the resort so many do try for that area.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 23, 2018)

Panina said:


> So how was your stay? What did you end up doing there?
> 
> We were in Disney with our daughter New Years week. Never actually stood at a Disney resort, taking the opportunity for us adults.  Couldn’t resist 10 tpu’s. Gave up a Miami Beach week instead. I hope I’m not disneyed  out.  That’s why was thinking of dining plan to enjoy dining experiences and shows.



This was our second time staying at Saratoga Springs and we've stayed at Animal Kingdom Kidani Lodge in a savanna view unit twice. 

This trip it was Martin Luther King weekend so my husband had Monday off and took an extra day too. He had to work the rest of the week but I stayed. It was really cold last week that far North, especially in the evenings, so we didn't do quite as much as we would have had it been a little warmer. On the weekend we went over to Disney Springs and saw the Jumangi movie and really enjoyed it. I had a Groupon for the Hubbly Bubbly Falafel Shop so we took a drive and went there for lunch one day. It was a longer drive than I realized when I bought the Groupon but we liked the food enough that we will definitely go back sometime. We have the Florida resident weekday select Disney World passes so aren't able to go on the weekends. After a late lunch on Monday we rode the Disney bus to Animal Kingdom and walked around Pandora World, rode the Flight of Passage ride, saw the Lion King show, did the Kilimanjaro safari ride and saw the Rivers of Light show. After we left the Park we went to Carraba's for their Amore Monday dinners and wine. I went to the TUG get together that Wednesday and had a really nice time. 

Thanks to so many trips to Orlando with our now 6 year old granddaughter I've seen the Lion King show, the Nemo the Musical show, the Rivers of Light show, the Beauty and the Beast show, the Frozen Sing-A-Long and several other shows more times than I can count and I still enjoy seeing all of them. My husband and I had really wanted to spend a day walking around the countries at Epcot but that day was too cold and breezy, for us at least, to be walking around the lake. We did some inside stuff, rode Soarin, and headed back. We can and do go back to Orlando on a whim so we never feel like we have to pack our days full to make the most of our stay.


----------



## Panina (Jan 23, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> This was our second time staying at Saratoga Springs and we've stayed at Animal Kingdom Kidani Lodge in a savanna view unit twice.
> 
> This trip it was Martin Luther King weekend so my husband had Monday off and took an extra day too. He had to work the rest of the week but I stayed. It was really cold last week that far North, especially in the evenings, so we didn't do quite as much as we would have had it been a little warmer. On the weekend we went over to Disney Springs and saw the Jumangi movie and really enjoyed it. I had a Groupon for the Hubbly Bubbly Falafel Shop so we took a drive and went there for lunch one day. It was a longer drive than I realized when I bought the Groupon but we liked the food enough that we will definitely go back sometime. We have the Florida resident weekday select Disney World passes so aren't able to go on the weekends. After a late lunch on Monday we rode the Disney bus to Animal Kingdom and walked around Pandora World, rode the Flight of Passage ride, saw the Lion King show, did the Kilimanjaro safari ride and saw the Rivers of Light show. After we left the Park we went to Carraba's for their Amore Monday dinners and wine. I went to the TUG get together that Wednesday and had a really nice time.
> 
> Thanks to so many trips to Orlando with our now 6 year old granddaughter I've seen the Lion King show, the Nemo the Musical show, the Rivers of Light show, the Beauty and the Beast show, the Frozen Sing-A-Long and several other shows more times than I can count and I still enjoy seeing all of them. My husband and I had really wanted to spend a day walking around the countries at Epcot but that day was too cold and breezy, for us at least, to be walking around the lake. We did some inside stuff, rode Soarin, and headed back. We can and do go back to Orlando on a whim so we never feel like we have to pack our days full to make the most of our stay.


Thank you so much for sharing.  I enjoyed reading about your stay.


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2018)

Panina said:


> Just got a trade into Disney’s Saratoga from RCI for February.
> 
> As a trader is purchasing the dining plan available to us? Types ? Cost?
> 
> ...


As noted, the DP is LOS for all in the room.  It's not worth it for most situations and those don't apply (kids 3-9, multiple rooms getting for a portion, short stays used well). But you can look at the costs and menu's and compared to decide.  Remember it's lost if something happens so I feel you need at least a 20% savings over what you would have gotten without it.  AAA, Disney VISA get some discounts but pass holders, DVC & Tables in Wonderland get much more.  The dinner shows include gratuity though when you use the DP though they do take 2 credits per.  You should call DVC and see if you're in the standard or preferred section.  Standard is Grandstand, Paddocks and Carousel, Preferred is Springs and Congress Park.  No one likes Carousel but the others are all fine.  Springs will be the only one close to the fitness center but I'd prefer the other 3 from a location standpoint.  Once you know which booking type you have, you should know what you want to request.  Personally I'd do Congress Park for Preferred and Paddocks or Grandstand for standard, likely GS.  CP will be the closest in walking to Disney Springs.  The fitness center is by the main pool, I can't answer about the steam room but normally they don't give a lot of access to the spa facilities for outside since they have a full service spa.  They do give the DVC members limited access in some cases.  

Here's a link to the standard dining plan https://www.mousesavers.com/disney-dining-plan/ .  There's a link at the bottom to get to the same info for the deluxe plan and the quick service only plan.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 24, 2018)

Hubby and I were just at Saratoga Springs (via RCI exchange - 10 tpu's) from Jan. 12 - 19th.  Stayed in room 4814 in Paddock section (top floor of bldg.).  We also have the FL resident weekday passes.  Week was definitely cool while we were there (3 layers, including ear muffs/mittens for me!).  Heading back at end of Feb., but will be staying off site for that trip.  I am not a fan of the dining plan, only because I am not a huge eater and we usually can find an appetizer and an entree we can split between us.  We feel the sit-down restaurants at Disney are quite generous with their meals, and  since we don't want to carry left-overs around with us, splitting meals works for us.  (Obviously, can't do this at buffet-style restaurants.)

Room 4814 at the Paddock section worked out great for us (one bedroom/one bath).  Bus stop was directly outside our building (Carousel stop - 2nd stop at Saratoga Springs for incoming bus).  The bldg. we were in is the first of the Paddock section bldgs.  Short walk to Paddock pool (never used, too cold!), and nice (not too long) to restaurant/check-in/boat to Disney Springs.  We did walk back from Disney Springs one afternoon, and felt that trail maps are not marked well enough to advise exactly where you are on the trail.  We got confused at one point and ended up having to back-track to find our way.  Turned out to our advantage as a red tailed hawk was perched on a tree limb only about five feet from us that we stood and admired for quite some time (beautiful bird!).

I almost grabbed the Feb. 4th, 10 tpu's, unit that was on RCI when I saw it, but since we had just been there, and are going back at end of Feb., was hoping that someone on TUG could get it!

Oh, and be sure and call RCI and get the actual confirmation #.  I learned this the hard way when our reservation never showed up when I contacted Disney to confirm who would be in the room and was advised they didn't have our reservation.  After a week, and still no confirmation with Disney, the person at Disney contacted RCI while I was on hold and got everything straightened out (thank goodness!).

Oh, and this was our 3rd stay in the Paddock section over the last 3 years.  Have stayed at Key West (love the rooms there!), French Quarter (Riverside), Wilderness Campground, All Star Music (never again!).  My goal is for a savannah room at Animal Kingdom Lodge!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 24, 2018)

I've had two trades to Saratoga Springs and ended up in Grandstand both times. It wasn't my first request, but honestly like it there because it's first in bus pickup as mentioned above and it has easy access to Disney Springs. I've never used an exercise facility on a Disney vacation since I end up walking about 25,000 steps a day and getting my fitness in that way. The Turf Club at Saratoga Springs is very nice and was a great start to our last vacation.


----------



## m4travels (Jan 24, 2018)

Weimaraner said:


> The Turf Club at Saratoga Springs is very nice and was a great start to our last vacation.



I think the Turf Club is one of the hidden gems of Disney dining.


----------



## Panina (Jan 24, 2018)

m4travels said:


> I think the Turf Club is one of the hidden gems of Disney dining.





Weimaraner said:


> I've had two trades to Saratoga Springs and ended up in Grandstand both times. It wasn't my first request, but honestly like it there because it's first in bus pickup as mentioned above and it has easy access to Disney Springs. I've never used an exercise facility on a Disney vacation since I end up walking about 25,000 steps a day and getting my fitness in that way. The Turf Club at Saratoga Springs is very nice and was a great start to our last vacation.


I just checked out the menu at the Turf Club and it will be a great choice. Has a wonderful gluten free menu and better healthy options.

I am good with just an entree and a glass of water but my hubby is an appetizer, main dish, dessert, coffee and a drink person.  I will have to do calculations to see if a food plan is a better option.  He could definitely have my drink beverage and my appetizer and part of my dessert.


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 25, 2018)

I've stayed at Saratoga three times. First time was Paddock just by the Carousel bus stop (like one of the above posters), which was convenient but a little farther from the main building than I'd prefer, the other two times in Grandstand.

I'd highly suggest Grandstand in one of the 8000-numbered buildings. It's the first bus stop on the loop so when you're bright-eyed in the morning you don't mind the little bit extra bus time, and when you're tired at the end of the day it's nice to get off at the first stop. The Grandstand quiet pool is also right next to both of the 8000 buildings.

When you call DVC (the phone number should be in the confirmation email) you can ask them to note your location request. Also get the Disney reservation number so you can link it to your My Disney Experience account and customize your MagicBands. (You're probably too close to get them sent to your house, so they'll be waiting for you at the front desk)

Lastly, if you're heading to Disney Springs a lesser-known pathway leads to the West Side by House of Blues and Cirque rather than the more well-known path by Congress Park that leads to the Marketplace end. From Grandstand, start to walk to the main building but then walk to the right of it as if you're going to the water taxi dock. There's a bridge on your right that the golf carts use to get to the putting green. Cross the water there and turn left to follow the waterline. After the putting green you'll find yourself walking along the edge of the parking lot that's beyond Cirque.

-Rob


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree the fitness center is very nice at DSSR. You access it via the Spa. I MUCH, much prefer SSR's Spa over the Grand's.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 28, 2018)

kjsgrammy said:


> My goal is for a savannah room at Animal Kingdom Lodge!



Maybe an ongoing search would help with that. 

I stayed in a savanna view unit a couple of years ago and it took me three years to find another reservation for one when our granddaughter would be visiting us. I would see them but the dates never worked for her trips. Last April, our last year before she started kindergarten and her last long trip to stay with us, I finally found one. My husband didn't think staying there was going to be that big of a deal so wasn't wanting to take time off that week but I insisted. He was so glad I did. The first morning he was up before the two of us and sat on the balcony with his coffee. He had so much to tell us when we got up and couldn't wait for her to see the animals. He quickly got some breakfast ready for the two of them and they ate on the balcony. We took so many pictures when the animals would come right of the edge of their area below our balcony. We stayed in Orlando for three weeks that trip so the week we were at Animal Kingdom we ended up spending a lot of time at the resort and not much at the Parks. My husband now wants to stay there again!

Very early on Monday, I think, mornings there are hot air balloons that pass over the resort. I saw them my first stay when I was sitting on the balcony with my morning tea. It was a beautiful sight. You can look up hot air balloon excursions to figure out which day and the approximate time.


----------

